# Madre commossa :D



## Nausicaa (20 Dicembre 2013)

Stasera... Fra... per la prima volta... e GIURO GIURO GIURO che  mi nascondo quando lo faccio o lo faccio quando dorme perchè non voglio che prenda cattive abitudini, insomma io le mie cattive abitudini me le sono dovute guadagnare... ma... stasera... mi ha chiesto....

mi ha chiesto...





un bicchiere di latte

freddo

col nesquik

per favore mamma metti più nesquik

...




ce lo siamo bevute assieme... sigh che commozione...

(io però ora vado in cucina e di nascosto me ne bevo un altro bicchiere per festeggiare)




















[ovvio che non me ne frega nulla. Però è la prova che la genetica ha un suo perchè... o è l'alimentazione che si fa in gravidanza?  :singleeye:]


----------



## mic (20 Dicembre 2013)

*Magari*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Stasera... Fra... per la prima volta... e GIURO GIURO GIURO che  mi nascondo quando lo faccio o lo faccio quando dorme perchè non voglio che prenda cattive abitudini, insomma io le mie cattive abitudini me le sono dovute guadagnare... ma... stasera... mi ha chiesto....
> 
> mi ha chiesto...
> 
> ...


voglia di nesquik, no?
magari il vostro è particolare.....


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Stasera... Fra... per la prima volta... e GIURO GIURO GIURO che  mi nascondo quando lo faccio o lo faccio quando dorme perchè non voglio che prenda cattive abitudini, insomma io le mie cattive abitudini me le sono dovute guadagnare... ma... stasera... mi ha chiesto....
> 
> mi ha chiesto...
> 
> ...


Il latte e nesquik ... Godurioso ma non è mica sta gran brutta abitudine


----------



## devastata (21 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> voglia di nesquik, no?
> magari il vostro è particolare.....



E' sorto anche a me il dubbio, perchè è normale bere il latte e se ti piace ci aggiungi quello che ti va, io il malto Kneip.

Ma con il latte caldo, caldissimo.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Dicembre 2013)

Prendevo in giro la mia passione perversa per il l&n, da me usato anche come pasto


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2013)

Io sono convinta ci sia una base genetica per i gusti.
Mio figlio ha i gusti di mia madre.


----------



## disincantata (22 Dicembre 2013)

Sicuramente qualcosa si eredita anche in quel senso.

Mio marito ed una delle mie figlie detestano il melone. Che io e le altre due mangiamo a  josa.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Dicembre 2013)

Bon, 

d'ora in poi uso questo 3D ogni volta che voglio raccontare qualcosa di Fra... così almeno non continuo ad aprirne.

Allora, a seguito di non so quale frase di film o racconto, confermo a Fra che sì, in genere le donne apprezzano un uomo che le fa ridere.

Passa qualche giorno.

Giochiamo.

Lei è la principessa e mi porta una carta.
"Regina, questa è la carta dell'uomo che voglio sposare"
"Che carta principessa?"
"Sì regina, ci sono scritte tutte le sue cose, è gentile, ha un buon lavoro, fa ridere le donne..."


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Dicembre 2013)

Questa è di un anno fa...

In macchina con me e la nonna, Fra gioca ad avere due bambine. Stiamo andando al ristorante.

nonna "Fra però al ristorante non porti le bimbe, le lasciamo a casa"
Fra, mento in su e sguardo di sfida "io sono la madre e decido io dove stanno le mie figlie!"
Sguardo ammirato e tutto grondante amore congiunto di madre e nonna.
Fra si gira verso di me
"Mamma, facciamo che tu però eri la babysitter e ti occupavi di loro mentre io mangiavo"

(da notare che io avrò chiamato una babysitter 2 volte in vita sua, eh!)


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Dicembre 2013)

Qualche giorno fa.

"Mamma giochiamo ancora!"
"Fra, un pò di pazienza, devo davvero farmi il bagno, ma ci metto poco!"
"... mammina... se vuoi puoi fare il bagno con una delle mie bambole, così non ti senti sola..."
:inlove: "Oh tesoro che carina che sei... grazie.."
"magari vengo anche io e la faccio parlare e tu rispondi, eh?"
 "ah... in pratica vuoi continuare a giocare mentre io mi sto facendo il bagno?"
Sorriso innocente... "Sì!"


----------



## mic (24 Dicembre 2013)

scusa, ma tua figlia, Francesca credo, quanti anni ha?


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> scusa, ma tua figlia, Francesca credo, quanti anni ha?


Ovviamente Fra è un nome inventato quanto Nausicaa eh!

Ha attorno ai 5 anni.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Dicembre 2013)

La guardo ammirata... "amore mio come sei carina oggi!"
"Sì mamma, ma sono anche tanto buona e generosa"  

(qua andando di pari passo con la sua amichetta del cuore.. "ma che bella bambina che abbiamo qui" "sono anche molto intelligente!")

Non hanno problemi di autostima... :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La guardo ammirata... "amore mio come sei carina oggi!"
> "Sì mamma, ma sono anche tanto buona e generosa"
> 
> (qua andando di pari passo con la sua amichetta del cuore.. "ma che bella bambina che abbiamo qui" "sono anche molto intelligente!")
> ...


:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Dicembre 2013)

Mamma ti voglio un mondo di bene!

io DUE mondi

io dieci!

...

mamma ti voglio un universo intero di bene!

(E io, guidata da un entusiasmo comprensibile ma pericoloso)
Fra, io ti voglio infiniti universi di bene!

Fra si blocca. Riflette. Chiede... Mamma ma l'universo è finito o infinito?
Ammetto che gli studiosi dell'argomento pensano che sia infinito.

Fra: allora ho un dubbio, una cosa che non capisco... Come fai a volermi infiniti universi di bene? Se già uno è infinito!

Ho provato a spiegarle la teoria dei multiversi ma mi ha guardato con condiscendenza...


----------



## Brunetta (31 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mamma ti voglio un mondo di bene!
> 
> io DUE mondi
> 
> ...


----------



## mic (31 Dicembre 2013)

*Sai,*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mamma ti voglio un mondo di bene!
> 
> io DUE mondi
> 
> ...


Mi sarei stupito se non lo avesse fatto...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mamma ti voglio un mondo di bene!
> 
> io DUE mondi
> 
> ...


La saggezza dei bambini è infinita. Tutto il resto non conta.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Gennaio 2014)

Pranziamo, e giochiamo al ristorante.

Scriviamo il menù, lei ha un bel tovagliolo bianco al braccio e il grembiule, insiste per apparecchiare e portare tutto in tavola, da sola (yuppi)
Il cameriere, dopo avermi servito le cose e dopo aver poggiato un altro tovagliolo sulle mie gambe ("perchè questo, sa, è un ristorante un pò elegante"), ovviamente mangia con me.

Nella conversazione, viene fuori che Fra non è solo cameriera, ma possiede il ristorante, fa la cuoca, e lava pure tutti i piatti dopo.
Ammirata, commento "caspita signora, deve essere molto faticoso..."
"ma no, è il mio lavoro"
"ah bene, sono contenta di sentirglielo dire. Ma mi dica, allora il suo lavoro le da soddisfazione?"
"Sì, guardi, nonostante le tessere (n.d.t. tessere sconto per i clienti abituali, idea di Fra autonoma...), sono venuti un sacco di clienti e mi hanno inzuppato di soldi!"

Il cliente quasi si strozza col risotto per evitare di riderle addosso sputacchiandola con le vongole.

Sono lieta di comunicarvi che a parte essere stata _inzuppata di soldi_ Fra è stata insignita di svariati premi internazionali per essere la ristoratrice, cuoca, cameriera e lavapiatti migliore del mondo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Gennaio 2014)

vorrei avere la fantasia di Fra


----------



## Brunetta (13 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Pranziamo, e giochiamo al ristorante.
> 
> Scriviamo il menù, lei ha un bel tovagliolo bianco al braccio e il grembiule, insiste per apparecchiare e portare tutto in tavola, da sola (yuppi)
> Il cameriere, dopo avermi servito le cose e dopo aver poggiato un altro tovagliolo sulle mie gambe ("perchè questo, sa, è un ristorante un pò elegante"), ovviamente mangia con me.
> ...


Quando il suo ristorante sarà famoso ti ricorderai di questo


----------



## Minerva (13 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Pranziamo, e giochiamo al ristorante.
> 
> Scriviamo il menù, lei ha un bel tovagliolo bianco al braccio e il grembiule, insiste per apparecchiare e portare tutto in tavola, da sola (yuppi)
> Il cameriere, dopo avermi servito le cose e dopo aver poggiato un altro tovagliolo sulle mie gambe ("perchè questo, sa, è un ristorante un pò elegante"), ovviamente mangia con me.
> ...


che spasso...m'inzuppa di tenerezza.
ehm...ho già detto che ci passerei le ore con una bambina così?
mia figlia è ancora ben lontana dall'idea...uffi


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che spasso...m'inzuppa di tenerezza.
> ehm...ho già detto che ci passerei le ore con una bambina così?
> mia figlia è ancora ben lontana dall'idea...uffi


diventerà una buona chimica. con una madre così sintetica! :rotfl:

scusa non ho resistito :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> diventerà una buona chimica. con una madre così sintetica! :rotfl:
> 
> scusa non ho resistito :rotfl:


un'altra ipotesi da  fantaforum è che eretteo sia karl :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Pranziamo, e giochiamo al ristorante.
> 
> Scriviamo il menù, lei ha un bel tovagliolo bianco al braccio e il grembiule, insiste per apparecchiare e portare tutto in tavola, da sola (yuppi)
> Il cameriere, dopo avermi servito le cose e dopo aver poggiato un altro tovagliolo sulle mie gambe ("perchè questo, sa, è un ristorante un pò elegante"), ovviamente mangia con me.
> ...


Bambina eclettica e volitiva, saranno i suoi punti di forza ...:up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> un'altra ipotesi da  fantaforum è che eretteo sia karl :singleeye:


non lo credo proprio, si sarebbe fatto vivo, dato che ho ancora alcune cose sue ...


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Gennaio 2014)

Al giapponese, ci stiamo sbafando la "barca".
Fra in genere è molto attenta, e ci dividiamo esattamente in due ogni sushi e sashimi (a parte il gambero che non la fa impazzire).
Quello che preferisce, però, è il sashimi di salmone.

Assaggia il gambero... me lo restituisce con aria schifata, e sebbene si fosse già pappata la sua fettina di salmone, prende la seconda "scusascusascusa se prendo la tua fettina è per togliere il saporaccio del gambero"

Io, "tranquilla Fra, nessun problema"

Passa un minuto...

Allunga la mano verso il secondo rotolino al tonno, tagliato in modo un pò particolare... "scusa mamma, ma era proprio particolare, posso (sgrunf gnamgnam)"

Io, continuo a guardarla... "va bene Fra, ok."

Allunga la mano verso il restante sushi di salmone, lo acchiappa, si blocca, mi guarda.

"scusa mamma se ho preso tutto io... ma sono buoni!"

...

'Sto giro l'ho in effetti sputacchiata ridendo....


----------



## Flavia (17 Gennaio 2014)

quanto sono belli
questi frammenti di vita
che racconti


----------



## net (18 Gennaio 2014)

che bello!!:inlove: mi sembra di vedervi


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> che bello!!:inlove: mi sembra di vedervi



Mangiando un mandarino...

"Mamma ho fatto un piccolo macello... mi sono sporcata tutta di vitamina C...."


----------



## Minerva (18 Gennaio 2014)

peccato, sarebbe stato divertente





Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> non lo credo proprio, si sarebbe fatto vivo, dato che ho ancora alcune cose sue ...


----------



## net (18 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mangiando un mandarino...
> 
> "Mamma ho fatto un piccolo macello... mi sono sporcata tutta di vitamina C...."



:sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar:che bella!!!


----------



## mic (18 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Pranziamo, e giochiamo al ristorante.
> 
> Scriviamo il menù, lei ha un bel tovagliolo bianco al braccio e il grembiule, insiste per apparecchiare e portare tutto in tavola, da sola (yuppi)
> Il cameriere, dopo avermi servito le cose e dopo aver poggiato un altro tovagliolo sulle mie gambe ("perchè questo, sa, è un ristorante un pò elegante"), ovviamente mangia con me.
> ...


Di a Fra che la sua mamma ha la vecchiaia assicurata...e poi la mandi a Masterchef Italia.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Di a Fra che la sua mamma ha la vecchiaia assicurata...e poi la mandi a Masterchef Italia.



Bà, non hai idea di che fantastica:

-chimica
-fotografa
-principessa dell'intero universo
-parruchiera
-"sportiva"

lei sia... è presto...


----------



## mic (18 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bà, non hai idea di che fantastica:
> 
> -chimica
> -fotografa
> ...


Pensa se le facessi vedere una puntata di Junior Masterchef Australia.
Il suo destino sarebbe segnato. Credi, io non sarei in grado di fare ciò che riescono a fare quei bimbi dai 9 ai 12 anni...


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Pensa se le facessi vedere una puntata di Junior Masterchef Australia.
> Il suo destino sarebbe segnato. Credi, io non sarei in grado di fare ciò che riescono a fare quei bimbi dai 9 ai 12 anni...



Non l'ho vista.. (sono senza tv, cioè, ho lo schermo ma sono senza cavo, vediamo solo film)

Cmq Fra è bravissima a fare mozzarella in carrozza e cotolette, tutto da sola.
Biscotti, torte. Stasera abbiamo giocato con le glasse colorate. Cake design?

Ma dovresti vedere le sue "opere d'arte". Come è capace di utilizzare qualunque cosa per fare arte. Dai colori tradizionali, a fuscelli foglie e fiori, sabbia, conchiglie, terra. Ci divertiamo d'estate a fare mega disegni sulle piazze con le bottigliette d'acqua col beccuccio, hai presente?
Fighissimo fare le balene e poi i bambini fanno finta di essere stati mangiati. O i dinosauri.

Il suo talento per la regia (giocare con lei a "fare finta" è un incubo...)

A 3 anni giocando a fare il dottore si è inventata di farmi una tracheotomia d'urgenza (mamma ora ti devo fare un taglio piccolo piccolo alla gola così respiri meglio)

E' una sega negli sport invece


----------



## mic (18 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non l'ho vista.. (sono senza tv, cioè, ho lo schermo ma sono senza cavo, vediamo solo film)
> 
> Cmq Fra è bravissima a fare mozzarella in carrozza e cotolette, tutto da sola.
> Biscotti, torte. Stasera abbiamo giocato con le glasse colorate. Cake design?
> ...


Per le puntate le puoi trovare anche in rete, credo.
Fra ha un lato artistico sviluppato già ora, ma magari dovresti bilanciarlo un pochino con quello razionale. Non molto magari.
sai, è come se vedesse in maniera diversa dai razionalissimi.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Per le puntate le puoi trovare anche in rete, credo.
> Fra ha un lato artistico sviluppato già ora, ma magari dovresti bilanciarlo un pochino con quello razionale. Non molto magari.
> sai, è come se vedesse in maniera diversa dai razionalissimi.



Esagerare fa sempre male, e l'equilibrio, soprattutto ora che è piccolina e che ha tutta la vita per appassionarsi a qualcosa, è fondamentale.

Non so come potrei bilanciare la parte razionale cmq. Sinceramente, immodestamente, penso di averle sempre presentato il lato razionale delle cose, e di averla stimolata in quel senso. 

"Famoso" il mio discorso su quale è la risposta giusta su "è nato prima l'uovo o la gallina?"

Mi spieghi meglio la tua ultima frase? Sei esperto di bambini e trovi che ci sia uno squilibrio dai raccontini che posto? Non sono combattiva, chiedo proprio.


----------



## mic (18 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Esagerare fa sempre male, e l'equilibrio, soprattutto ora che è piccolina e che ha tutta la vita per appassionarsi a qualcosa, è fondamentale.
> 
> Non so come potrei bilanciare la parte razionale cmq. Sinceramente, immodestamente, penso di averle sempre presentato il lato razionale delle cose, e di averla stimolata in quel senso.
> 
> ...


Non sono un esperto di bambini, credo solo che i bambini abbiano la capacità innata di vedere il mondo che li circonda con occhi che noi non abbiamo più. Anticamente, prima di istruire i giovani al raziocinio, per così dire, li educavano alla creatività e all'arte....in fin dei conti, non sono sicuro che ci sia una serale differenza. Può essere che ci siano solo modi di vedere le cose in modo differente, tutto qui. Non temere per eventuali squilibri, vedrai che quando entrerà nel mondo dovrà purtroppo lasciare una parte del suo modo di vedere per adattarsi al mondo.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Gennaio 2014)

Questa in realtà è di qualche tempo fa.

Siamo in cucina, io sono stanca, sbuffo e dico che avevo programmato di cucinare questo e quell'altro, ma in realtà, non ne avevo molta voglia.

A Fra viene quella faccetta da _paraculo_ che è irresistibile, e mi fa... con un tono noncurante e guardando un punto imprecisato della tavola, e pure cincischiando col dito... "bè mamma, sai, in realtà io avrei voglia di sushi... potremmo farcelo portare a casa... ma vedi un pò tu...."


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Febbraio 2014)

*Il verme*

Fra, dai, stasera mi racconti tu una storia?

Mamma ma inventata?

Sì dai! Raccontami tu una storia!

Una te la racconto io e una me la racconti tu?

Andata!

...

(completa fedeltà al racconto eh)

Allora mamma, c'era un verme che viveva nel giardino e voleva salire sull'albero. ma pensava che se sarebb... foss... se saliva sull'albero gli uccelli l'avrebbero mangiato, e così pensava, magari mi costruisco un uccello finto con le piume degli altri uccelli però poi pensava che se sarebbe andato lì a chiedere le piume l'avrebbero mangiato lo stesso, così pensa che deve prima costruirsi un uccellino finto con i rametti e poi può andare a chiedergli le piume.
Così si arrampica dentro una stanza attraverso la finestra per cercare le cose, apre un libro degli animali e oh! scopre che lui è una razza di verme che gli uccelli non mangiano!
E allora va sull'albero, e lo vedi questo verme che ha anche un paio di braccia e una specie di fiore sulla testa, e gli uccelli si avvicinano per mangiarlo ma poi lo guardano meglio e dicono "che schifo a noi questa razza di verme fa proprio schifo non vogliamo mangiarlo!"
E così il verme è felice sull'albero, ma un giorno arriva un uccello che veniva da un'altra parte e quell'uccello invece mangiava proprio quella razza di verme, e così il verme deve scappare cade giù dall'albero e ora è di nuovo in giardino.
Fine.


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Febbraio 2014)

Sto lavorando a un progetto mio da presentare, per ottenere fondi per le mie ricerche.
Attraverso un contorsionismo sono riuscita a chiamarlo con un titolo che come acronimo ha il nome di mia figlia 

Così sghignazzo (quando sono ubriaca di stanchezza) dicendo ora lavoro a FRA e poi vado a prendere Fra :mrgreen:

E sono qua che scrivo FRA farà questo, FRA farà quest'altro, l'obiettivo di FRA è bla bla bla...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Fra, dai, stasera mi racconti tu una storia?
> 
> Mamma ma inventata?
> 
> ...


E' tristissima :unhappy:


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' tristissima :unhappy:



Dici? Perchè?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Dici? Perchè?


Ognuno deve stare al suo posto (rende meglio in milanese "schiscia" ovvero "vola basso") per non rischiare.


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Dici? Perchè?



Azione, astuzia (e in un film le formiche costruiscono un uccello finto per spaventare le cavallette), avventura, biologia, conoscenza del fatto che i diversi animali hanno abitudini alimentari diverse, sorpresa, e cmq alla fine il verme è in un giardino che Fra aveva descritto pieno di erbe e fiori.

Mi sto scervellando... sto cercando di cogliere il tono della favola... lo sto mentalmente confrontando con altre fiabe scritte da bambini che ho in un libro.. cerco di vedere questa tristezza... e non la vedo...  è per il fatto che il verme per salvarsi cade dall'albero?


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno deve stare al suo posto (rende meglio in milanese "schiscia" ovvero "vola basso") per non rischiare.



Ah. Mà, questa sfumatura non l'ho vista... tra l'altro il verme è ben determinato a salire sull'albero, e ci va. Poi casca, ma... chissà che farà dopo 

Cmq pensavo di continuare questo gioco, e cercherò di stare ben attenta ad ascoltarla. 
Senza esagerare sennò finisco a vedere tragici sensi nel modo in cui mangia biscotti a colazione


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Azione, astuzia (e in un film le formiche costruiscono un uccello finto per spaventare le cavallette), avventura, biologia, conoscenza del fatto che i diversi animali hanno abitudini alimentari diverse, sorpresa, e cmq alla fine il verme è in un giardino che Fra aveva descritto pieno di erbe e fiori.
> 
> Mi sto scervellando... sto cercando di cogliere il tono della favola... lo sto mentalmente confrontando con altre fiabe scritte da bambini che ho in un libro.. cerco di vedere questa tristezza... e non la vedo...  è per il fatto che il verme per salvarsi cade dall'albero?


La capacità di rielaborare contenuti diversi la trovo ammirevole e anche mirabile.
La morale  è per me triste. Benché il prato sia bellissimo, trovo triste che il tentativo di cambiare sia frustrato.
Per me.
Ovvio che per lei può essere riconoscere che non deve sognare di essere grande (=alta) perché sta bene dove sta.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ah. Mà, questa sfumatura non l'ho vista... tra l'altro il verme è ben determinato a salire sull'albero, e ci va. Poi casca, ma... chissà che farà dopo
> 
> Cmq pensavo di continuare questo gioco, e cercherò di stare ben attenta ad ascoltarla.
> Senza esagerare sennò finisco a vedere tragici sensi nel modo in cui mangia biscotti a colazione


Ma i bambini sono tragici. Basta vedere le fiabe preferite che più sono tragiche più piacciono. Però sono tragici per momenti brevissimi.


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La capacità di rielaborare contenuti diversi la trovo ammirevole e anche mirabile.
> La morale  è per me triste. Benché il prato sia bellissimo, trovo triste che il tentativo di cambiare sia frustrato.
> Per me.
> Ovvio che per lei può essere riconoscere che non deve sognare di essere grande (=alta) perché sta bene dove sta.



Chissà... 

Mi sembrerebbe strano che Fra la vivesse così.
Penso alle filastrocche che ci cantiamo in cui diciamo tutti i mestieri che ci sono... penso a tutti i nostri discorsi sul fatto che... vabbè, inutili elencarli.

Il concetto "impegnarsi è bello, puoi raggiungere ogni obiettivo, il mondo è tuo, scopri tante cose e un giorno scoprirai che cosa è che ti piace più di tutto, e avrai la forza e gli strumenti per farlo e ti piacerà farlo" etc etc è abbastanza presente. E non troppo, le dico pure che ha tutto il tempo del mondo, ora può pensare a giocare, che è quello il lavoro dei bambini.

Bà.

Ci penso.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Chissà...
> 
> Mi sembrerebbe strano che Fra la vivesse così.
> Penso alle filastrocche che ci cantiamo in cui diciamo tutti i mestieri che ci sono... penso a tutti i nostri discorsi sul fatto che... vabbè, inutili elencarli.
> ...


Infatti la storia dice questo: sta bene dove sta.
Oh per me.
E, sempre per me adulta, è triste perché mi dice (a me adulta) stai a casa tua che è meglio.


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti* la storia dice questo: sta bene dove sta.*
> Oh per me.
> E, sempre per me adulta, è triste perché mi dice (a me adulta) stai a casa tua che è meglio.



Se la sua storia dice questo, per lei bambina non è triste.. e ai miei occhi di mamma va benissimo (per ora, diamine ha 5 anni stellina). no?

Ohi ciccia, io sono sempre come un falco a cogliere segni di disagio interiore causato dalla situazione, chiarisci che mette a tristezza a* te *e non perchè è un racconto triste per una bimba come Fra 
Insomma, è normale che una bimba non si senta pronta a fare il giro del mondo in catamarano, no?
Sempre se la storia aveva quel significato.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se la sua storia dice questo, per lei bambina non è triste.. e ai miei occhi di mamma va benissimo (per ora, diamine ha 5 anni stellina). no?
> 
> Ohi ciccia, io sono sempre come un falco a cogliere segni di disagio interiore causato dalla situazione, chiarisci che mette a tristezza a* te *e non perchè è un racconto triste per una bimba come Fra
> Insomma, è normale che una bimba non si senta pronta a fare il giro del mondo in catamarano, no?
> Sempre se la storia aveva quel significato.


Scusami.
Io ho commentato senza rendermi conto dell'ansia materna.
Io non sono ansiosa e dimentico sempre che certe osservazioni/battute possono essere interpretate diversamente.


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusami.
> Io ho commentato senza rendermi conto dell'ansia materna.
> Io non sono ansiosa e dimentico sempre che certe osservazioni/battute possono essere interpretate diversamente.



Però se leggi qualcosa che ti pare mi sfugga, dillo senza problemi eh!

Qualunque cosa mi aiuti a stare accanto a Fra nel modo migliore è benvenuta. Poi ci rifletto io se, conoscendo lei e la nostra situazione, è sensato o no, quindi non ti preoccupare che poi filtro.

Però stavolta non si capiva, sembrava che fosse molto triste che FRA avesse inventato quella storia, pensavo che lo vedessi come un segnale di una infelicità interiore di Fra.


----------



## lolapal (28 Febbraio 2014)

Dall'esperienza che ho io con la fervida immaginazione di mia figlia (anche lei ha sempre inventato storie, ora se le scrive anche... sta scrivendo addirittura un libro! Core de mamma! ), ho notato che certe storie le sono servite per "razionalizzare" certe paure o certe difficoltà del momento di crescita. Una strategia per superare momenti di difficoltà o per comunicarli.

La storia di Fra è carina, per me, non la leggo triste, ma in qualche modo "pragmatica". Io ci leggo questo, prendilo con le pinze Nau: nella vita si incontrano delle difficoltà, ci si ingegna per superarle, certe volte ci si riesce, altre no e si ricomincia... in fondo il verme è tornato nel giardino, non è stato mangiato...

:smile:


----------



## Fantastica (28 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Dall'esperienza che ho io con la fervida immaginazione di mia figlia (anche lei ha sempre inventato storie, ora se le scrive anche... sta scrivendo addirittura un libro! Core de mamma! ), ho notato che certe storie le sono servite per "razionalizzare" certe paure o certe difficoltà del momento di crescita. Una strategia per superare momenti di difficoltà o per comunicarli.
> 
> La storia di Fra è carina, per me, non la leggo triste, ma in qualche modo "pragmatica". Io ci leggo questo, prendilo con le pinze Nau: nella vita si incontrano delle difficoltà, ci si ingegna per superarle, certe volte ci si riesce, altre no e si ricomincia... in fondo il verme è tornato nel giardino, non è stato mangiato...
> 
> :smile:


QUOTO (maiuscolo):smile:


----------



## feather (2 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno deve stare al suo posto (rende meglio in milanese "schiscia" ovvero "vola basso") per non rischiare.


Questo si che è tristissimo.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Questo si che è tristissimo.


Infatti. Per un adulto però, non per un bambino.


----------



## Alessandra (2 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *Azione, astuzia* (e in un film le formiche costruiscono un uccello finto per spaventare le cavallette), *avventura, biologia, conoscenza del fatto che i diversi animali hanno abitudini alimentari diverse, sorpresa, e cmq alla fine il verme è in un giardino che Fra aveva descritto pieno di erbe e fiori.*
> 
> Mi sto scervellando... sto cercando di cogliere il tono della favola... lo sto mentalmente confrontando con altre fiabe scritte da bambini che ho in un libro.. cerco di vedere questa tristezza... e non la vedo...  è per il fatto che il verme per salvarsi cade dall'albero?



quoto :up:

non trovo nulla di triste in questa storia...
anzi, mi piace molto perche' e' tutt'altro che piatta...c'e' ingegno e tattica...furbizia :up:

e poi....io ricordo che quando ero piccola e giocavo con mia sorella...molte volte ci divertivamo a far avere un finale non proprio lieto alle nostre bambole...
fa parte del gioco...non c'e niente di strano...
lo fanno tantissimi bambini...

Nel gioco tutto e' permesso perche' e' un gioco...e si impara a gestire la realta'...


Sono innamorata dei racconti su FRA...dev'essere deliziosa :smile:
...


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Marzo 2014)

Ci sono giornate perfette.

Dove, a parte la stanchezza che sembra diventare cronica, benedici attivamente, e non tanto per dire, ogni istante passato con la tua creatura.
Pure quando ti sveglia scuotendoti per farti vedere che sa dormire infilata nel letto al contrario e poi scopri che stava dormendo, la pigli di peso la rimetti a posto e ti riaddormenti sentendola russare.

(Ohi poi ci sono le giornate in cui vorresti un telecomando per metterla in pausa eh)

Non so, non posso dire quanto mi ha fatto scoppiare d'orgoglio oggi... quando cadeva pattinando e mi sorrideva dicendo "capita a tutti di cadere... ma sono già bravina, eh! Anche se ogni tanto cado! Tutti devono imparare eh! Mica si impara in un minuto come ha fatto Peppa Pig!" (tutte cose dette da me, ok, però le ripeteva convinta!  ) 
Ed è passata dal NON sapere pattinare PER NULLA a farsi mezza pista da sola.
Ehehehehe... le dicevo che prima di iniziare doveva trovare il suo equilibrio... sembrava una cosa mezza mistica, chiudeva gli occhi e alzava il viso al cielo muovendo le mani come farfalle 

A cena abbiamo parlato... dei vari tipi di cucina internazionale... del viaggio in Giappone che sogniamo per i suoi 18 anni... di quando la aspettavo... poi guardiamo un film, commento che una attrice è molto bella, lei "sei più bella tu mamma!" "amore mio grazie, ma è più bella lei mi sembra" "ma sì mamma, lo dicevo perchè ti voglio bene"
leggiamo un pezzo del Gobbo di Notredame della disney, "perchè il giudice vuole imprigionare quegli zingari?" "perchè li odia tutti, non importa se siano buoni o cattivi, se siano innocenti o se abbiano fatto qualcosa di male, lui li odia tutti" "bè, allora poteva andarsene in un posto senza zingari, invece di fare tutti quei macelli eh!"

Non so, non so, questa è solo una piccola parte, è stato tutto un continuo, passeggiare con lei che mi abbracciava, farla addormentare nel suo lettino sentendo il suo profumino di bimba, con le ultime chiacchiere della buonanotte che ci sono solite (stasera, se i macachi giapponesi dopo essersi fatti il bagno nelle sorgenti termali calde in inverno, non si raffreddano uscendo all'aria fredda. Tanto noi, abbiamo stabilito, ci andremo durante la fioritura dei ciliegi.)

Sentire ora il suo russare tranquillo  mentre sono al computer.

Vabbè.

Torno al lavoro.

Sì, sì, poi ci sono giornate dove la vuoi spegnere. Ma sinceramente, non me ne sovviene neppure una.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ci sono giornate perfette.
> 
> Dove, a parte la stanchezza che sembra diventare cronica, benedici attivamente, e non tanto per dire, ogni istante passato con la tua creatura.
> Pure quando ti sveglia scuotendoti per farti vedere che sa dormire infilata nel letto al contrario e poi scopri che stava dormendo, la pigli di peso la rimetti a posto e ti riaddormenti sentendola russare.
> ...


Che buono quell'odore


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che buono quell'odore



Puzzola eva che buono...

Sigh, se penso che mancano che so, 6 anni? Solo 6 anni... e sarà una preadolescente che magari non mi concederà più neppure un abbraccio... sigh...


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Puzzola eva che buono...
> 
> Sigh, se penso che mancano che so, 6 anni? Solo 6 anni... e sarà una preadolescente che magari non mi concederà più neppure un abbraccio... sigh...


Non succederà. Questi momenti restano anche dentro di lei.


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non succederà. Questi momenti restano anche dentro di lei.



Grazie davvero 

Non mi resta che sperare


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Grazie davvero
> 
> Non mi resta che sperare


Son cose che ho vissuto.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Marzo 2014)

Mà.

Siamo andate al giapponese con mio padre.

Ce la godevamo, almeno io e Fra, alla vista della barca versione maxi presa per l'occasione.

Fra col suo migliore sorriso innocente ci prova... "bè con tutte queste cose ci riempiamo tutto il pancino e non serve ordinare niente altro... potremmo... prendere sempre questa?"

Il nonno si è tutto rabbuiato e ha cominciato a parlarle severamente... dei bambini in Africa che muoiono di fame.
Giuro. E che invece che pensare di andare in Giappone dovrebbe pensare di andare in Africa a vedere come soffrono quei bambini.

Un argomento di cui non ho mai capito l'utilità. Neppure da bambina. E adesso men che meno. E che poi in quella situazione... che diamine di senso poteva mai avere?!?!
Vabbè, ok, ripeteva i codici educativi che gli sono stati impartiti, ok.

Fortunatamente io e Fra abbiamo sviluppato un codice segreto telepatico -non so come abbiamo fatto ma è successo- per cui quando uno dei nonni le dice qualcosa e lei è incerta, mi guarda, io la guardo, con la faccia inespressiva, oppure non la guardo e fisso il muro, e lei capisce subito se quella data cosa ha senso o la può mettere nel dimenticatoio.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Marzo 2014)

Personalmente, anche se avevo giurato a me stessa che non avrei MAI usato il "pensa ai bambini etc", una volta l'ho fatto.
Sì, lo ammetto.

Mia madre mi stava facendo un pistolotto perchè avevo dato a Fra pollo due volte in due giorni. 
E le ho detto di pensare ai bambini che muoiono di fame in Africa.

In effetti ha funzionato.


----------



## Fantastica (9 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Personalmente, anche se avevo giurato a me stessa che non avrei MAI usato il "pensa ai bambini etc", una volta l'ho fatto.
> Sì, lo ammetto.
> 
> Mia madre mi stava facendo un pistolotto perchè avevo dato a Fra pollo due volte in due giorni.
> ...


 L'unico vero problema in queste frasi è che Fra avrà un'idea tutta farlocca dell'Africa... Magari la prossima volta potresti essere più precisa, anche se è faticoso. Per esempio dire : "il nostro vicino di casa", oppure "quel signore che sta all'angolo tutti i giorni", oppure "i bambini etiopi" che so ..


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> L'unico vero problema in queste frasi è che Fra avrà un'idea tutta farlocca dell'Africa... Magari la prossima volta potresti essere più precisa, anche se è faticoso. Per esempio dire : "il nostro vicino di casa", oppure "quel signore che sta all'angolo tutti i giorni", oppure "i bambini etiopi" che so ..



La frase l'ho detta a mia madre mica a Fra 

E poraccia, Fra di discorsi socio-geografico-culturali mi sa che se ne sorbisce con buona grazia pure troppi! :mrgreen:


----------



## Fantastica (10 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La frase l'ho detta a mia madre mica a Fra
> 
> E poraccia, Fra di discorsi socio-geografico-culturali mi sa che se ne sorbisce con buona grazia pure troppi! :mrgreen:


Scusa, avevo male inteso.


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mà.
> 
> Siamo andate al giapponese con mio padre.
> 
> ...


a parte il fatto che parlare di bambini che muoiono ad una bambina di quell'età mi pare come minimo inadeguato ,
si potrebbe tirar fuori che hanno tanta fame solo di fronte ad una brutta abitudine di prendere cibo e lasciarlo nel piatto.
ma rabbuiarla così mentre si sta godendo del cibo che le piace..no eh!


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> a parte il fatto che parlare di bambini che muoiono ad una bambina di quell'età mi pare come minimo inadeguato ,
> si potrebbe tirar fuori che hanno tanta fame solo di fronte ad una brutta abitudine di prendere cibo e lasciarlo nel piatto.
> ma rabbuiarla così mentre si sta godendo del cibo che le piace..no eh!



Concordo appieno,  ma tranquilla che non si è rabbuiata


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Concordo appieno,  ma tranquilla che non si è rabbuiata


Non capivo da bambina e continuo a non capire adesso che rapporto ci sia con il non mangiare e la mancanza di cibo di altri.
Sarebbe come dire a chi non ha voglia di far sesso, pensa a tutti quelli che non lo fanno


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Marzo 2014)

Leggiamo un libro sulla preistoria... le prime terracotte le hanno trovate in cina... le prime evidenze di uso del rame in Mesopotamia... i primi a migrare sembrano essere stati gli (non mi ricordo)

"Mamma, ma in Italia non siamo stati i primi in nulla?"  

-------------------------------

Io e Fra giochiamo al parco.

Arriva un gruppo di bambine.

"Ma... c'è una mamma su quell'albero!"  D)
Salgono.
"Ciao come mai sei sull'albero?"
"Perchè è divertente"
"Sì, ma _come_ ci sei salita?"
Ah. "L'ho imparato da bambina e non l'ho più disimparato"
"E perchè lei è sull'albero?"
"Lo trova divertente anche lei"
"E quanti anni ha?"
"Puoi anche chiederlo a lei eh!"
"Tu non lo sai?"
"Sì lo so ma lei sa parlare "
..

"Ciao quanti anni hai?"


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2014)




----------



## Nausicaa (25 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


>



Ammetto che c'è una cosa che non so bene come e se gestire...

Fra è socievole e tutto, a scuola le maestre mi rassicurano ogni volta, gioca coi compagni e anche i suoi compagni la apprezzano.
Ma quando siamo insieme al parco, gli altri bambini non li degna di una occhiata... vuole giocare con me e basta. Anche quando qualcuno la invita a giocare con loro, pure al suo gioco preferito (mamma casetta)
La capisco, perchè mi ha meno tempo... ma non vorrei che assecondandola la tirassi indietro nel suo sviluppo emotivo... mà.
Gioca con gli altri bambini solo se sono gli altri bambini a giocare con noi... e anche in quel caso, più che giocarci assieme li tollera...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ammetto che c'è una cosa che non so bene come e se gestire...
> 
> Fra è socievole e tutto, a scuola le maestre mi rassicurano ogni volta, gioca coi compagni e anche i suoi compagni la apprezzano.
> Ma quando siamo insieme al parco, gli altri bambini non li degna di una occhiata... vuole giocare con me e basta. Anche quando qualcuno la invita a giocare con loro, pure al suo gioco preferito (mamma casetta)
> ...


Avrà bisogno adesso di stare con e imparare  i tuoi giochi per capirti meglio. Sentirà anche forte il tuo piacere nello stare e giocare con te. Ha certamente altre occasioni di stare con le altre bambine. Ora vuol vedere come si può essere donne, restando un po' bambina, e sentirsi rassicurata di non essere mai sbagliata.
:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avrà bisogno adesso di stare con e imparare  i tuoi giochi per capirti meglio. Sentirà anche forte il tuo piacere nello stare e giocare con te. Ha certamente altre occasioni di stare con le altre bambine. Ora vuol vedere come si può essere donne, restando un po' bambina, e sentirsi rassicurata di non essere mai sbagliata.
> :up:



Grazie


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Aprile 2014)

DiscutiMo del fatto che siamo fortunati a vivere adesso. Un tempo tutti gli uomini stavan peggio, la medicina era scarsa, non c'era l'elettricità etc etc. le donne stavano peggio perchè non potevano fare quasi nulla. E pure i bambini, perchè si credeva che gli facesse bene essere puniti severamente.

"e poi mamma, cosí se un bambino veniva picchiato spesso poi imparava a farlo lui da grande e picchiava i suoi di bambini e cosí via no?"

"E chissà invece che periodo sarà tra anni eh mamma? Se sarà ancora meglio?"
io: "sai da chi dipende che le cose vadano ancora meglio?"
fra: "da tutti noi?"

amore mio....


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> DiscutiMo del fatto che siamo fortunati a vivere adesso. Un tempo tutti gli uomini stavan peggio, la medicina era scarsa, non c'era l'elettricità etc etc. le donne stavano peggio perchè non potevano fare quasi nulla. E pure i bambini, perchè si credeva che gli facesse bene essere puniti severamente.
> 
> "e poi mamma, cosí se un bambino veniva picchiato spesso poi imparava a farlo lui da grande e picchiava i suoi di bambini e cosí via no?"
> 
> ...


Dipende dalla culture.
Il mio vicino bangladese 
diceva che serve ad educare a sopportare il dolore.

Quando avevo cinque anni 
mio padre esplose spazientito...
Ma con te bisogna sempre ricorrere alle botte?
Sei come un asino che capisce solo con le botte?

Io risposi:
Capisco con le parole, ma con qualche botta mi convinco meglio.

Certi ceffoni, dette manroversa sulla bocca...
Sono rituali...su cose su cui non si può discutere

Tipo la mancanza di rispetto no?

Hanno quel sapore matrainesco di...
Soffri e non sfidare la fortuna.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dipende dalla culture.
> Il mio vicino bangladese
> diceva che serve ad educare a sopportare il dolore.
> 
> ...


con tutto il rispetto, sembra che Fra sia un filo più sveglia di te allora


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> con tutto il rispetto, sembra che Fra sia un filo più sveglia di te allora


Beh per me terribilmente sveglia, e con una proprietà di linguaggio stratosferica...
POi aggiungi che è femmina

e aggiungi che ci vuol poco ad essere più sveglio di me

Mi so mamo.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Maggio 2014)

Inutile ricordare tutte le cose che avrei potuto scrivere questi mesi.

Stasera. Le chiacchiere della buonanotte al buio.
si arriva a parlare del fatto che le faccio paura quando faccio la voce da strega.
Ora, sono anni che non la faccio se non su sua richiesta. Cmq. Affrontiama.
la faccio, ma meno fatta bene. E la uso per raccontare cose buffe. Lei fa la streghetta figlia e ride con me.
Dai e dai, arriviamo alla voce di strega "vera" e... Non le fa più paura. 
"Congratulazioni amore mio, hai sconfitto un'altra delle tue paure! Sono fiera di te!"

"mamma... Sai che mi fa paura anche quando fai la voce del lupo?"

"Fra, sbaglio o adesso vorresti affrontare ogni singola tua paura da qui a domattina piuttosto di dormire?"
"... Sí!  "

risata collettiva


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Maggio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Inutile ricordare tutte le cose che avrei potuto scrivere questi mesi.
> 
> Stasera. Le chiacchiere della buonanotte al buio.
> si arriva a parlare del fatto che le faccio paura quando faccio la voce da strega.
> ...


bello avere una mamma come te!


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Maggio 2014)

Ah sí questa... 

interpretiamo tra di noi il cartone Mulan.
arriva la nonna e viene cooptata a fare la parte del padre zoppo che si esercita alla spada e cade, mentre Mulan -Fra ovvio- lo guarda con espressione accorata.

nel bel mezzo dell'azione Fra stoppa tutto e rivolta a me, sottovoce.. "Tu canta mamma! Canta! Fai la musica!"

se arriva a fare la regista, sarà l'incubo dei suoi attori


----------



## disincantata (25 Maggio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Inutile ricordare tutte le cose che avrei potuto scrivere questi mesi.
> 
> Stasera. Le chiacchiere della buonanotte al buio.
> si arriva a parlare del fatto che le faccio paura quando faccio la voce da strega.
> ...


Furbetta ed affettuosa.:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Maggio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> bello avere una mamma come te!


Sono io ad essere mto, molto, molto fortunata!


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Maggio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sono io ad essere mto, molto, molto fortunata!


Ma anche Fra


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Giugno 2014)

Gioite e siate sollevati.
Stasera Fra ha risolto il dilemma dell'uovo e della gallina.

Stavamo guardando Galline in Fuga e alla fine ci sono due personaggi che discutono se sia nato prima etc etc.

Fra ascolta, sguardo intenso. Io faccio per dire qualcosa, ma lei mi zittisce urgentemente.. Espressione di intensa concentrazione... Poi... Eureka!
"mamma ma l'uovo deve essere covato! Se hanno solo un uovo non ci fanno nulla! Quindi ha ragione quello che dice che ci vuole la gallina! E poi, anche il gallo se no l'uovo la gallina come lo fa? Eh! "

Scommetto che nessun filosofo si è mai posto il problema di chi cova l'uovo


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Gioite e siate sollevati.
> Stasera Fra ha risolto il dilemma dell'uovo e della gallina.
> 
> Stavamo guardando Galline in Fuga e alla fine ci sono due personaggi che discutono se sia nato prima etc etc.
> ...



:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Giugno 2014)

Fra, col faccino triste e la voce sommessa: "mamma è più facile obbedire quando uno ne ha voglia sí o no?"
"sí amore è piü facile in quel caso"
"Ecco e io invece sto obbedendo anche se non mi va per nulla..."

e ha messo in ordine la sua stanza


----------



## disincantata (2 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Fra, col faccino così tantote e la voce sommessa: "mamma è più facile obbedire quando uno ne ha voglia sí o no?"
> "sí amore è piü facile in quel caso"
> "Ecco e io invece sto obbedendo anche se non mi va per nulla..."
> 
> e ha messo in ordine la sua stanza


È un fenomeno a 5 anni.

La mia che ne ha 23 ed è bravissima me lo promette sempre poi attua la filosofia di Fra in senso restrittivo......domani mammina domani.

Non entrare in camera mia se ti spaventa cosi tanto.guardarla.

Vedendo una foto di camera sua si è spaventata lei e non capiva cosa ci fosse nella foto.


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> È un fenomeno a 5 anni.
> 
> La mia che ne ha 23 ed è bravissima me lo promette sempre poi attua la filosofia di Fra in senso restrittivo......domani mammina domani.
> 
> ...


la cosa buffa è che io mi rivedo in tua figlia. Stesse frasi che dicevo a mia madre. La stanza è mia, se voglio vivere nel disordine a te che fastidio da? Io non voglio il letto rifatto, voglio dormire in un letto tipo cuccia!
e sinceramente, mi sa che non ero tanto brava ad aiutare in casa...

non so come mai Fra sia uscita cosí bene. 

Cmq, non è che la sfrutto eh! Le faccio fare cosine adatte alla sua età, per il resto è servita e riverita come una imperatrice della Cina!


----------



## disincantata (2 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> la cosa buffa è che io mi rivedo in tua figlia. Stesse frasi che dicevo a mia madre. La stanza è mia, se voglio vivere nel disordine a te che fastidio da? Io non voglio il letto rifatto, voglio dormire in un letto tipo cuccia!
> e sinceramente, mi sa che non ero tanto brava ad aiutare in casa...
> 
> non so come mai Fra sia uscita cosí bene.
> ...


Neanche pensato. La mia se fosse per lei starebbe una settimana senza rifare il letto. la grande peggio di lei. La mezzana maniaca dell'ordine e delle pulizie. 

le sue amiche sono peggio. 

Le ho avute qui al mare
....aiuto....perdevano ore a turno a cercare il cellulare o altro da tante cose avevano sui letti.

però la mia quando trova  la camera in ordine  pulita e profumata è contenta...non importa se dura poco.

Domani arriva al mare.......addio ordine ma che bello!

il letto glielo farò io ahahah


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Neanche pensato. La mia se fosse per lei starebbe una settimana senza rifare il letto. la grande peggio di lei. La mezzana maniaca dell'ordine e delle pulizie.
> 
> le sue amiche sono peggio.
> 
> ...



Io sono cambiata solo recentemente, ammetto...
Anche con Fra nata, tenere in ordine era una missione impossibile o quasi. Quando mi ci mettevo, perdevo una giornata a sistemare, e poi puf! in un'altra mezza giornata era tutto da rifare.

Al classico commento: "accomodatevi e scusate il disordine" ho ricevuto, tra le altre, queste:

".... bè, non ti aspettare che le pulizie te le faccia io!"  e
"ma figurati è tutto perf.... ehm... sì, in effetti è _un pò_ disordinato".

Con Seth nella nostra camera d'albergo, gli prometto:
"Questa volta tengo in ordine, promesso!"
"Guarda, non trattengo il respiro per la tensione."

Poi, da qualche mese, un annetto, la svolta. Direi che ho un bisogno disperato di ordine nella mia vita 


(aiuta anche avere una casa più o meno mia, e non quattro covi diversi )


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io sono cambiata solo recentemente, ammetto...
> Anche con Fra nata, tenere in ordine era una missione impossibile o quasi. Quando mi ci mettevo, perdevo una giornata a sistemare, e poi puf! in un'altra mezza giornata era tutto da rifare.
> 
> Al classico commento: "accomodatevi e scusate il disordine" ho ricevuto, tra le altre, queste:
> ...


Guarda che nella casa bisogna vivere. Se invece deve essere un museo allora è meglio che tu hai una seconda dove e ricevere gli ospiti


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Giugno 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Guarda che nella casa bisogna vivere. Se invece deve essere un museo allora è meglio che tu hai una seconda dove e ricevere gli ospiti



Ci sono gradevoli vie di mezzo tra un museo e la scena di una effrazione fatta da ubriachi in preda ad eccitanti


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ci sono gradevoli vie di mezzo tra un museo e la scena di una effrazione fatta da ubriachi in preda ad eccitanti


:rotfl::rotfl::up::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Giugno 2014)

Ma i vostri, a che età hanno fatto domande dettagliate su come si fanno i bambini?

io mi sono attenuta al "rispondere sempre ad ogni domanda, ma non a domande non fatte" ovvero seguire e soddisfare la curiosità naturale del bambino senza anticiparla.

Solo che con la curiosità naturale di Fra ormai lei puó andare a lavorare adesso come ostetrica, o a sua scelta in un centro per la fertilità.  O come quei tizi che vanno a seguire gli animali per un anno (figata di lavoro).

penso di essermela cavata abb bene. Mi chiedo solo se non sia precoce?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma i vostri, a che età hanno fatto domande dettagliate su come si fanno i bambini?
> 
> io mi sono attenuta al "rispondere sempre ad ogni domanda, ma non a domande non fatte" ovvero seguire e soddisfare la curiosità naturale del bambino senza anticiparla.
> 
> ...


Le fanno e le rifanno. A partire dai 4 o 5 anni.
Ogni volta capiscono qualcosa in più.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le fanno e le rifanno. A partire dai 4 o 5 anni.
> Ogni volta capiscono qualcosa in più.


Stavolta ha voluto sapere esattamente a che serve il maschio, dove tiene questo "seme speciale" e come fa a metterlo dentro alla femmina. Risposto bene credo, ma non pensavo arrivassero cosí presto queste domande.

cmq a differenza tua io ADORO i documentari sugli animali e ci divertiamo a confrntare le vite e ora pure gli accoppiame ti delle varie specie


----------



## Eratò (22 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Stavolta ha voluto sapere esattamente a che serve il maschio, dove tiene questo "seme speciale" e come fa a metterlo dentro alla femmina. Risposto bene credo, ma non pensavo arrivassero cosí presto queste domande.
> 
> cmq a differenza tua io ADORO i documentari sugli animali e ci divertiamo a confrntare le vite e ora pure gli accoppiame ti delle varie specie


Io invece ho 2 maschietti di 4 e 2 anni.L'altro giorno siamo andati al centro commerciale e siamo passati per il reparto giocattoli.Il piu grande ha notato un peluche di quelli che premendo un bottone dovrebbero parlare, ha premuto ma non parlava nonostante le batterie ci fossero.Mi ha chiesto perché, gli ho spiegato che forse era difettato. Mi ha risposto "come te mamma" e perché io sarei difettata gli ho chiesto, perche non hai il pisellino mi ha risposto!Sono femmina gli ho detto e le femmine il pisellino non ce l'hanno.Appunto ti manca qualcosa mi ha detto.Inutile commentare mio marito:mio figlio ha già capito tutto dalla vita! Scherzava ma mi sa che sto crescendo un maschilista[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Io invece ho 2 maschietti di 4 e 2 anni.L'altro giorno siamo andati al centro commerciale e siamo passati per il reparto giocattoli.Il piu grande ha notato un peluche di quelli che premendo un bottone dovrebbero parlare, ha premuto ma non parlava nonostante le batterie ci fossero.Mi ha chiesto perché, gli ho spiegato che forse era difettato. Mi ha risposto "come te mamma" e perché io sarei difettata gli ho chiesto, perche non hai il pisellino mi ha risposto!Sono femmina gli ho detto e le femmine il pisellino non ce l'hanno.Appunto ti manca qualcosa mi ha detto.Inutile commentare mio marito:mio figlio ha già capito tutto dalla vita! Scherzava ma mi sa che sto crescendo un maschilista[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


La prova che l'invidia del pene ce l'hanno i maschi.
Mai sentita una femmina che si sentisse difettata (a parte i trans).


----------



## Eratò (22 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La prova che l'invidia del pene ce l'hanno i maschi.
> Mai sentita una femmina che si sentisse difettata (a parte i trans).


Io l'ho percepito come "è un pezzo che ti manca e quindi sei in difetto" ma sinceramente non ho dato peso più di tanto.A 4 anni mi sembra anche normale...quando arriverà il momento gli spiegheremo.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Io l'ho percepito come "è un pezzo che ti manca e quindi sei in difetto" ma sinceramente non ho dato peso più di tanto.A 4 anni mi sembra anche normale...quando arriverà il momento gli spiegheremo.


Era una battuta.
Il mio umorismo lo capiscono in pochi. Forse solo io :mrgreen:


----------



## Eratò (22 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era una battuta.
> Il mio umorismo lo capiscono in pochi. Forse solo io :mrgreen:


In fatto di umorismo siamo in 2 a non esaere capite:what:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> In fatto di umorismo siamo in 2 a non esaere capite:what:


Io non posso appellarmi all'essere straniera


----------



## Eratò (22 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non posso appellarmi all'essere straniera


sinceramente dopo tutti questi anni in Italia neanche
io dovrei farlo:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> sinceramente dopo tutti questi anni in Italia neanche
> io dovrei farlo:rotfl:


Allora fondiamo il club delle diversamente ironiche :carneval:


----------



## Apollonia (1 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma i vostri, a che età hanno fatto domande dettagliate su come si fanno i bambini?
> 
> io mi sono attenuta al "rispondere sempre ad ogni domanda, ma non a domande non fatte" ovvero seguire e soddisfare la curiosità naturale del bambino senza anticiparla.
> 
> ...


E' femmina!


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Luglio 2014)

*La canzone di Fra*

L'ha improvvisata per me... Peccato che non possiate sentire la sua vocina...

"Lí c'è un pianeta più bello del mondo sai
perchè c'è l'amore che nessuno può aver mai
ma in realtà ce l'hanno tutti ma non so perchèèè
ma è davvero come vi dirò
e quindi so che questo è vero
Quel che vi dico
l'amore c'è
l'amore c'è
Da tutte le parti
c'è di qua e c'è di là e in nessun posto non c'è
in tutti i posti un poco c'è
Forse in qualcuno poco ma
Ti assicuro che in ogni cosa ce n'è un pizzico
davvero
È davvero questo te l'ho già detto
non pensare che è una bugia"


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Luglio 2014)

*La leggenda della murena gigante*

Una volta le murene erano vermicelli cosí piccoli che non si potevano vedere. Poi arrivó una stella e brilló e... Nacquero le prime murene piccole.
ce n'erano tante che vivevano in un fiume e arrivarono delle persone cattive per catturarle perchè anche se lí ce n'erano tante erano rare e gli uomini cattivi avrebbero guadagnato molti soldi, 10 euro l'una! (Qui io stavo per soffocare cercando di non ridere)
ma l'acqua del fiume si riuní e uscí dal fiume e coprí tutta la terra e quando tornó nel
fiume erano nate le murene medie.
poi un giorno l'acqua si riuní di nuovo tutta e stavolta schizzó anche nello spazio e quando tornó indietro erano nate le murene giganti


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Luglio 2014)

*Guardando Frozen*

Quando il re e la regina sono vittime di un naufragio durante una tempesta:

"mamma peró io non avrei fatto cosí. Prima di salire in nave avrei guardato cosa diceva il tuo telefono su che tempo faceva e se diceva che c'era tempesta non sarei partita"


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Luglio 2014)

"Fra amore dobbiamo andare basta adesso"
"oh mamma! Ti prego l'ultima vol... Le ulime d.. Tr... ... Mamma ti prego le ultime cinque volte!!!"


----------



## Apollonia (6 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quando il re e la regina sono vittime di un naufragio durante una tempesta:
> 
> "mamma peró io non avrei fatto cosí. Prima di salire in nave avrei guardato cosa diceva il tuo telefono su che tempo faceva e se diceva che c'era tempesta non sarei partita"


Ah, i nativi digitali!
A parte tutto, la schiettezza dei bambini e la loro trasparenza sono impagabili!


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Luglio 2014)

*nerino il lupo*

Inventata da Fra, disegnata da Fra (tranne una immagine che mi ha chiesto espressamente di disegnare io); le didascalie le ho scritte io ma seguendo alla lettera quello che mi diceva Fra.

Enjoy! 

Ups mi dice che gli allegati sono troppo grandi da caricare... che peccato...


----------



## Tubarao (16 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Inventata da Fra, disegnata da Fra (tranne una immagine che mi ha chiesto espressamente di disegnare io); le didascalie le ho scritte io ma seguendo alla lettera quello che mi diceva Fra.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Ups mi dice che gli allegati sono troppo grandi da caricare... che peccato...


Prova a salvarli in formato JPG ed eventualmente a ridurli.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2014)

Conserva tutto!


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Luglio 2014)

Leggiamo un racconto. In questo racconto alcuni personaggi devono giurare di proteggere i bambini. In particolare devono giurare di "tenerli lontano dalle vie del male"

Fra, tranquillissima, mi dice "io avrei giurato sa? Avrei giurato di tenerli lontano dalle vie del male"

Sono troppo curiosa...

"Amore ma come faresti a tenere i bambini lontani dalle vie del male?"
"Bè mamma, se vedo un grosso sasso che rotola contro un bambino io lo sposto, così lo tengo lontano dalle vie del male. Cose così insomma."


----------



## Apollonia (21 Luglio 2014)

Conosce solo il male fisico. E quello passa in fretta!
Molto sensibile la fanciullina!


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Agosto 2014)

Quanti di noi hanno pensato di rimanere svegli, una volta o l'altra, per vedere babbo natale, la befana, il topolino dei dentini?

"mamma, al mio prossimo dentino vorrei mettere delle telecamere per vedere la fata del dentino"


----------



## ologramma (4 Agosto 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quanti di noi hanno pensato di rimanere svegli, una volta o l'altra, per vedere babbo natale, la befana, il topolino dei dentini?
> 
> "mamma, al mio prossimo dentino vorrei mettere delle telecamere per vedere la fata del dentino"


Pensa è successo anche a me che ho molte primavere , i miei natali erano quelli dopo la guerra , molto poveri, mi ricordo la mia mamma che quando si sentiva la campanella della chiesa mi diceva che era ora di andare a dormire perchè se io rimanevo sveglio babbo natale non avrebbe portato i regali.
La mattina appena sveglio era una corsa per arrivare in cucina e vedere se c'erano i regali , che bei momenti pensate sono passati 60 anni , faceva tanto freddo.
I soldini per i dentini erano i miei nonni a cui li portavo a darmeli.
Belle tradizioni io lo seguite anche con i miei figli :up:


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Settembre 2014)

*Argh!*

Fra: Mamma, a me piace tanto toccarmi la patatina
Io: Lo so amore
Fra: anche a te piace toccarti la patatina?
Io: sì tesoro, anche a me, piace a tante donne, è normale
Fra: allora io sono tra quelle donna
Io: Ricordati però che è una cosa privatissima, ancora più privata che fare la pipì
Fra: Ma io voglio farlo quando sono accanto a te
Io: No amore, assolutamente no. Lo fai quando sei sola per i fatti tuoi
Fra: Ma io voglio farlo prima di addormentarmi
Io: Bè, è un ottimo motivo per imparare ad addormentarti da sola: io ti metto a letto, ti leggo il libro, ti do la buonanotte e poi tu fai quel che ti pare
Fra. Uffa. Ci penso.

......


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Settembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Fra: Mamma, a me piace tanto toccarmi la patatina
> Io: Lo so amore
> Fra: anche a te piace toccarti la patatina?
> Io: sì tesoro, anche a me, piace a tante donne, è normale
> ...


Siete stupende rsetto::inlove:


----------



## LDS (21 Settembre 2014)

Sei una mamma moderna!

io ero rimasto al " si diventa ciechi "


----------



## net (8 Ottobre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Sei una mamma moderna!
> 
> io ero rimasto al " si diventa ciechi "


ahahhaah! 
@Nau....:inlove:


----------



## ivanl (8 Ottobre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Fra: Mamma, a me piace tanto toccarmi la patatina
> Io: Lo so amore
> Fra: anche a te piace toccarti la patatina?
> Io: sì tesoro, anche a me, piace a tante donne, è normale
> ...


Io sarei morto...meno male che il mio e' maschio, confido che queste cose le imparera' da solo


----------



## gas (8 Ottobre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Fra: Mamma, a me piace tanto toccarmi la patatina
> Io: Lo so amore
> Fra: anche a te piace toccarti la patatina?
> Io: sì tesoro, anche a me, piace a tante donne, è normale
> ...


non sari stato capace di dirlo ai miei figli.... complimenti!


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Ottobre 2014)

C'è stato il seguito il giorno dopo...

"mamma tante donne si toccano la patatina"
"Sì tesoro, te l'ho detto, è normale"
"Ma i maschietti no"
"Eh no  "
"Perchè loro non hanno la patatina, hanno il pisellino"
"Infatti"
"..... mamma ma ai maschietti piace toccarsi il pisellino?"
"Sì amore, esatto [non sai quanto]"
"Quindi noi ci tocchiamo la patatina e loro il pisellino"
"Già*"

(e poi siamo passate a parlare del Silmarillion. E non scherzo.)


*ho fatto presente che cmq non lo fanno tutti tutti.


----------



## ivanl (8 Ottobre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> (e poi siamo passate a parlare del Silmarillion. E non scherzo.)


io sono un fan di JRR, ma questo non l'ho proprio apprezzato; l'ho letto due volte, ma niente...


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Novembre 2014)

Persino mia figlia di 6 anni mi si porta a spasso come vuole.

Guardiamo Pollon (mai visto?) e traducono i takoyaki, le polpette di polipo, con "dolci".
La maestrina acida che è in me si sveglia, e spiego a Fra che NON sono dolci ma, appunto, polpette di polipo, tipiche giapponesi etc etc, e come vedi c'è anche la figura di un polipo amore vedi?
"No mamma che polipo?"
"Ma... Amore... C'era il polipo..."
"No mamma c'era la figura di una torta. E c'era scritto dolci."
"Ma... No... Li ho riconosciuti... Erano proprio i takoyaki e c'era il polipo..."
"No mamma era proprio la figura di una torta."
"Fra... Mi stai prendendo in giro?"
"No mamma"
"Ma... Dai mi stai prendendo in giro? L'hai visto il polipo!"
E lei col faccino radiante sincerità "no mamma non ti sto prendendo in giro"


Sono senza speranza; mi stava pure convincendo... 





####################





Giochiamo al gioco dell'Oca, in palio un bicchiere di l&n (tanto era ora di merenda).
Vinciamo una partita a testa, ottimo.
Dopo cena... "mamma posso avere un bicchiere di l&n?" "No amore, ne hai avuto già uno oggi!" "Ma quello era per merenda, questo invece sarebbe il dolce dopo cena, non sono la stessa cosa!"

Zoccola


----------



## perplesso (17 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Persino mia figlia di 6 anni mi si porta a spasso come vuole.
> 
> Guardiamo Pollon (mai visto?) e traducono i takoyaki, le polpette di polipo, con "dolci".
> La maestrina acida che è in me si sveglia, e spiego a Fra che NON sono dolci ma, appunto, polpette di polipo, tipiche giapponesi etc etc, e come vedi c'è anche la figura di un polipo amore vedi?
> ...


la prossima volta che vedo scritto polipo per intendere polpo non solo banno e mando in mutande alle Svalbard adesso,ma ci saranno pure 100 nerbate in Confessionale


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Novembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> la prossima volta che vedo scritto polipo per intendere polpo non solo banno e mando in mutande alle Svalbard adesso,ma ci saranno pure 100 nerbate in Confessionale



Mandami pure dove ti pare, Siberia e affini. Vanno bene pure le nerbate.


----------



## Eratò (17 Novembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> la prossima volta che vedo scritto polipo per intendere polpo non solo banno e mando in mutande alle Svalbard adesso,ma ci saranno pure 100 nerbate in Confessionale


Per cosi' poco?Io con tutti i casini che faccio con le doppie dovrei essere gia' bannata!:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (17 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mandami pure dove ti pare, Siberia e affini. Vanno bene pure le nerbate.


non è per te,ovviamente.   è che dopo quasi 40 anni che sento scambiare polipi per polpi e vedo gente che gratta il parmigiano sugli spaghetti allo scoglio,la mia tolleranza è terminata.

sono quelle cose che proprio mi risultano irritanti,ma so che tu l'hai scritto in buona fede.   insomma,è un mio problema


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Novembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è per te,ovviamente.   è che dopo quasi 40 anni che sento scambiare polipi per polpi e vedo gente che gratta il parmigiano sugli spaghetti allo scoglio,la mia tolleranza è terminata.
> 
> sono quelle cose che proprio mi risultano irritanti,ma so che tu l'hai scritto in buona fede.   insomma,è un mio problema



Oh, ma io un periodo di lavoro forzato in Siberia con annesse frustate non lo vedrei male adesso come adesso. 


Cmq per il formaggio sul pesce, sappi che per esempio i cileni usano molto formaggio di capra sciolto sul pesce alla griglia. Ed in effetti... non è male...


----------



## perplesso (17 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Oh, ma io un periodo di lavoro forzato in Siberia con annesse frustate non lo vedrei male adesso come adesso.
> 
> 
> Cmq per il formaggio sul pesce, sappi che per esempio i cileni usano molto formaggio di capra sciolto sul pesce alla griglia. Ed in effetti... non è male...


il formaggio sul pesce al forno e/o alla griglia può avere un suo perchè,anche se preferisco di no.

gli è proprio il coprire il sapore dei frutti di mare col parmigiano che è insopportabile....e non solo per me,credimi.

PS: è un periodo strano lavorativamente parlando per tanti,davvero

PPS: che tua figlia ti metterà in saccoccia prima della pubertà è un dato di fatto


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Dicembre 2014)

*Storie al bagno*

Fra ama giocare e inventare. Anche mentre fa il bagno.

Questa volta, si porta due bambole, maschio e femmina. Anna e Marco.

Riassumo la storia perchè altrimenti diventa più lunga di Capitolo Zero.

Marco incontra Anna al mare, lei è straniera, si offre di farle da guida e la invita a cena fuori.
(visto che io mi rifiuto di andare a prendere i vestiti delle bambole Fra dichiara che andranno a un ristorante per nudisti)
Il ristorante fa specialità pesce, Anna propone di andare a pescare il loro stesso cibo in modo che il ristorante lo cucini per loro. Marco accetta, e fortunatamente ha un cugino pescatore che sta uscendo a pensa in quel momento.
Mentre sono al largo, Anna rivela a Marco che lei non è semplicemente una turista. Lei ha viaggiato tanto per il mondo per salvare lo stesso da una guerra di distruzione totale. E chiede la collaborazione di Marco che, pronto, accetta.

Un esercito malvagio è pronto a distruggere tutta la natura, animali e piante, e Anna deve impedire l'inizio della guerra, altrimenti andrà avanti per mille anni e distruggerà il pianeta.

Marco chiama a raccolta tutti i suoi amici, e insieme partono per un bosco lontano dove Anna può contare su un manipolo di soldati fedeli alla causa e su tutti gli animali del bosco. Anna è acclamata capitano generale dell'esercito.

Cominciano una serie di raid per scovare i gruppi di soldati dell'esercito nemico. La strategia è semplice ed efficace. Anna va con nonchalance dal primo soldato che vede e gli chiede se lotta per la natura o contro la natura. Se lotta PER la natura Anna propone di unirsi al loro esercito -cosa che puntualmente avviene- se invece lottano CONTRO la natura Anna spiega che se uccidono tutti gli alberi e gli animali morirebbero anche tutti gli esseri umani, alla fine. Questo, quasi sempre, porta i soldati nemici a una conversione totale (ohi, Anna sa essere convincente)

Solo in un caso la tattica non funziona. E' il grosso dell'esercito dei cattivi, comandato da un uomo che sa benissimo che uccidere tutta la natura porterebbe alla distruzione degli esseri umani, ma che vuole andare avanti comunque per guadagnarci dei soldi vendendo aria pulita (grazie Lorax).

in questo caso, prima Anna chiama a raccolta le aquile affinchè portino l'esercito alleato lontano dai cannoni dei malvagi (grazie Lo Hobbit) poi convince personalmente ogni singolo soldato del cattivo che alla fine, rimasto solo, deve capitolare.

Grandi festeggiamenti.

Marco commenta: e pensare che è tutto nato quando ti ho invitato a cena fuori.

Anna si rotola a terra dalle risate.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Dicembre 2014)

*Il mio nome è Felicità*

A un banchetto, un signore propone di scrivere il nome dei presenti in (cinese? giapponese? coreano? non ho mica capito...)

Risulta (dubito) che il nome di Fra significa "felicità".
Le dico "bè, mi sembra davvero opportuno come nome, perchè..." (e sto per dire che lei è la felicità di mamma e papà) ma Fra mi interrompe
"Sì, è proprio giusto, perchè io SONO felice"

E' stato come sentirsi accarezzare da mille farfalle. Non sa quanto ha reso ME felice con quella piccola osservazione casuale


----------



## Palladiano (10 Dicembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A un banchetto, un signore propone di scrivere il nome dei presenti in (cinese? giapponese? coreano? non ho mica capito...)
> 
> Risulta (dubito) che il nome di Fra significa "felicità".
> Le dico "bè, mi sembra davvero opportuno come nome, perchè..." (e sto per dire che lei è la felicità di mamma e papà) ma Fra mi interrompe
> ...


wow!
Ti capisco benissimo. E' la  conferma che, come genitore, siamo sulla via giusta.... (perché dio sa quanti dubbi ci vengono in proposito no?)


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Dicembre 2014)

"Davvero mamma?"
"sí amore. All'equatore la luce e il buio sono di 12 ore ognuno sempre in ogni stagione, mentre al polo nord e al polo sud ci sono sei mesi di buio e sei mesi di luce"
"e come fanno gli inuit? Dormono sei mesi?"
"no vivono normalmente, come noi, solo che è sempre buio"
"mamma sai cosa farei se sare... Se ero.. Se..."
"dimmi, che faresti se tu fossi una inuit?"
"mi trasferirei"

.......


"eh tesoro, per fare tutte queste cose in questo fine settimana servirebbero giorni lunghi tre volte un giorno normale!"
"pensa mamma se ci fossero giorni lunghi un mese!"
"ma ci stancheremmo moltissimo tesoro, come facciamo a stare svegli un mese intero?"
"bè in quel caso mamma la natura ci farebbe in modo da stare svegi un mese e dormire un mese no?"

piccola mia... 

(a proposito... "Mamma, tu mi potrai chiamare piccola mia sempre sempre, anche quando saró grande... Fino a che non ti dirò basta eh!")


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2014)

Se *ero *una inuit mi *trasferivo* anch'io.:up:
E anche un'africana, una rumena, ecc


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Dicembre 2014)

*Ancora al bagno*

Dal momento che mi rompono, elimino le virgolette. E sta a voi capire chi sono io e chi è Fra 

-Ehi che ci fai tu qui?
-mi sono perso... Non so come tornare a casa...
-guarda che il tuo pianeta è quello là in fondo... Devi arrivare fino al pianeta rosso poi a quello rosa e là chiedi altre indicazioni
-sí ma mi si è anche rotta l'astronave...
-possiamo dartene una noi ne abbiamo tante puoi anche scegliere. Ce n'è una bellissima che è anche molto veloce
-ma io non ho soldi per pagarla... Vuoi venire a vedere dentro la mia astronave rotta se c'è qualcosa che vi puó interessare come pagamento?
-guarda che noi usiamo come pagamento cose come acqua legno piante cose cosí... Queste sono le cose importanti per noi
-ho proprio delle piante nell'astronave! Ve le porto... Eccole vi piacciono?
-bellissime! Queste le mettiamo subito in un museo
-ne ho anche delle altre... Io di mestiere vendo proprio piante! Eccole!
-anche queste sono bellissime... Ma visto che hai fatto due pagamenti ti diamo anche qualcos'altro... Guarda è una nuova specie di cavallo gigante
-ma è troppo grande per stare nell'astronave
-non ti preoccupare l'astronave che ti diamo è gigante
-ah allora va bene grazie... Senti visto che a voi piaccionk le piante potrei tornare con altre che ne dici?
-siii! Che poi noi conosciamo moltissimi altri alieni potremmo fare un sacco di scambi
-è una idea bellissima!
-sí faremo un sacco di scambi cosí saremo tutti più misti non è fantastico?
-a parte le piante cosa vi serve?
-mà acqua, fuoco... Abbiamo pochissimo fuoco...
-e allora come avete fatto ad avere le astronavi?
-bè abbiamo fatto un pó di invenzioni...
-e vi piace leggere? Possono servirvi dei libri?
-noi non sappiamo leggere...
-posso portarvi una maestra che ne dici?
-sí cosí poi potremo scrivere anche noi dei libri e tu li porterai agli altri alieni!
-anche questa è una bellissima storia da scrivere non pensi?
-sí... La chiameremo... "L'incontro dei pianeti"!


----------



## lolapal (23 Dicembre 2014)

Nau è una storia bellissima!
Sai che non riesco a capire chi sei tu e chi è Fra?


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Dicembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Nau è una storia bellissima!
> Sai che non riesco a capire chi sei tu e chi è Fra?


Hahahahahah!!!
vabbè che quando ci inventiamo le storie mi metto un pó al suo livello di proposito, ma che tu non ci distingua significa che mi calo magnificamente nei panni di una bimba di 6 anni, e diciamocela tutta, non è un grandissimo complimento 

smack!


----------



## lolapal (24 Dicembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Hahahahahah!!!
> vabbè che quando ci inventiamo le storie mi metto un pó al suo livello di proposito, ma che tu non ci distingua significa che mi calo magnificamente nei panni di una bimba di 6 anni, e diciamocela tutta, non è un grandissimo complimento
> 
> smack!


E perché no? 
A parte il fatto che saper tirare fuori il lato fantasioso e infantile quando serve credo sia una dote che non possiedono tutti, vorrei aggiungere che anche Fra si confonde con te e non sembra una bimba di sei anni e questa è una prova ulteriore della mamma eccezionale e speciale che TU sei...

:bacissimo:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Dicembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Stasera... Fra... per la prima volta... e GIURO GIURO GIURO che  mi nascondo quando lo faccio o lo faccio quando dorme perchè non voglio che prenda cattive abitudini, insomma io le mie cattive abitudini me le sono dovute guadagnare... ma... stasera... mi ha chiesto....
> 
> mi ha chiesto...
> 
> ...


Non le insegnare queste brutte abitudini. 
Il latte è un alimento da evitare a tutti i costi. Primo motivo al mondo per osteoporosi sopratutto nelle donne....


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Febbraio 2015)

*"Chi ha il mio dentino?"*

E dopo "mamma, voglio la verità su Babbo Natale"...

Ci svegliamo qualche minuto prima che squilli la sveglia, coccole nel lettino a mezza voce...

F: Mamma, chi ha il mio dentino?
Io: (gulp) Ma... la fatina dei dentini amore mio, no?
F: Mamma, la fatina dei dentini non esiste.
Io: Tesoro, e allora chi ti ha lasciato la monetina?
F: Tu mamma. Cosa credi? Lo so che le fate non esistono. E neppure i topolini che portano i soldini... ma tu te lo vedi un topino che cammina e parla e porta soldi in giro?
Io: Amore... ma... allora... perchè non hai detto nulla quando parlavamo della fatina prima?
F: Perchè mi piaceva così.
Io: Ah.
F: Mamma... allora... chi ha il mio dentino?
Io: Ehm... io amore... l'ho conservato io.
F: Mamma?
Io: Sì?
F: Però i soldini me li dai ancora vero quando mi cadono i dentini?
Io: Sì amore.....

_Driiiiiiiiiiiin_


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Marzo 2015)

Cuciniamo -Fra quando vuole è bravissima- prepariamo tavola, Fra prende dal cassetto una forchetta per se stessa

Io, sorridendo e ironizzando: "Grazie per avere preso una forchetta anche per me eh!"
Fra, guardandomi da sotto in su:"Mamma, non mi piace quando mi parli con quel tono"


----------



## perplesso (8 Giugno 2015)

issa su


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Giugno 2015)

grazie


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Giugno 2015)

-Mamma, ho deciso che bisogna fare un'altra festa:la festa del vicino.
-La festa del vicino?
-Sì. Come la festa della mamma, la festa del papà...
-Allora dobbiamo fare dei regali ai vicini?
-No mamma basta festeggiare
-Festeggiamo i vicini, appunto.
-No no mamma. Festeggiamo io e te. Andiamo fuori a cena?



-Mamma secondo te perchè i supereroi hanno un paio di mutande sopra i pantaloni?
-Ehm... non lo so...... 
-Secondo me un giorno un supereroe si è sbagliato e si è messo un paio di mutande sopra i pantaloni per sbaglio, si è guardato allo specchio e si è trovato molto più bello, così lo ha consigliato anche agli altri supereroi ed hanno cominciato questa moda-
-Uh... è una ipotesi interessante figlia mia.


----------



## Vincent Vega (9 Giugno 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> -Mamma, ho deciso che bisogna fare un'altra festa:la festa del vicino.
> -La festa del vicino?
> -Sì. Come la festa della mamma, la festa del papà...
> -Allora dobbiamo fare dei regali ai vicini?
> ...


la prima è splendida: tipo quando si va a scuola e dici agli altri "oggi è sciopero dei garzoni di barberia, non si entra!!" :carneval:

la seconda....neretto: azzarderei che Fra è abituata ad avere a che fare con persone sbadate...


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Giugno 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> la prima è splendida: tipo quando si va a scuola e dici agli altri "oggi è sciopero dei garzoni di barberia, non si entra!!" :carneval:
> 
> la seconda....neretto: azzarderei che *Fra è abituata ad avere a che fare con persone sbadate*...





Ma giuro che non sono mai uscita con un secondo paio di mutandine sopra i pantaloni!


----------



## Minerva (9 Giugno 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> -Mamma, ho deciso che bisogna fare un'altra festa:la festa del vicino.
> -La festa del vicino?
> -Sì. Come la festa della mamma, la festa del papà...
> -Allora dobbiamo fare dei regali ai vicini?
> ...


lo sai che te la ruberei.


----------



## Minerva (9 Giugno 2015)

un giorno con una bimba così e ti purifichi l'anima


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Giugno 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo sai che te la ruberei.



Se ci inviti a Genova te la presto per una oretta 

Andiamo all'acquario? :inlove:


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Giugno 2015)

*L'avevo già scritta ma*

-Mamma, vuoi sentire la canzone degli indiani cucù?
-Certo amore mio :inlove:
-Basta che vai su gugol D) e scrivi 'canzone degli indiani cucù e la trovi.



Dopo infinite volte che a corto di risposte cercavo su internet ('sul cellulare')..

-mamma, quanti anni avevi quando sono nata?
-30 cucciola.
-e la nonna quanti anni aveva quando sei nata tu?
-anche lei 30 amore
-e la bisnonna quanti anni aveva quando è nata la nonna?
-ehee amore, questo non lo so. Chiederemo alla nonna.
-bè guarda sul cellulare no?


----------



## Minerva (9 Giugno 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se ci inviti a Genova te la presto per una oretta
> 
> Andiamo all'acquario? :inlove:


sai che lo avevo visitato appena aperto ma sono rimasta a quello quando ci sono un sacco di cambiamenti.
in realtà a genova non è che ci stia proprio tanto.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Giugno 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> un giorno con una bimba così e ti purifichi l'anima



Io non so quale mai dio benevolo mi abbia spedito Fra.
E' impegnativa, ti ruba il fiato e ogni energia fisica e mentale, ma è... splendida.
Splendida.

Brava. Buona. Ricca di curiosità. Che ama le cose belle e le vede ovunque.

L'altra settimana ha insistito per portare delle pesantissime borse della spesa, e ha messo via la spesa tutta da sola. E quando siamo andate dal nonno per pranzo, e il nonno ci ha fatto trovare le materie prime e ci ha detto che dovevo cucinare io però  di sua spontanea volontà mi ha aiutato. 
Mi ha aiutato davvero. Ha pulito -e bene- da sola tutte le cozze e metà delle verdure.

Fa i suoi compiti senza protestare (troppo).

E' bravissima a fare la mozzarella in carrozza (giuro) e fa anche una besciamella passabile.

E' piena di domande, domande, domande....

Ci posso già discutere. Commentiamo le notizie, fa i suoi ragionamenti.

Dio quanto la amo... lo so che è normale eh. Ma ne sono pazzamente innamorata.

Anche quando mi rompe le scatole fino allo sfinimento.


----------



## Vincent Vega (9 Giugno 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai che lo avevo visitato appena aperto ma sono rimasta a quello quando ci sono un sacco di cambiamenti.
> in realtà a genova non è che ci stia proprio tanto.


uello di Genova è sempre il top.
Molto pubblicizzato quello di Valencia ("Oceanografico"), come il "Più grande". Ma in realtà, ha tanti spazi aperti ed inutili, anche se l'architettura lascia senza fiato (Calatrava ha fatto un buon lavoro, in quel caso).


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Giugno 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> uello di Genova è sempre il top.
> Molto pubblicizzato quello di Valencia ("Oceanografico"), come il "Più grande". Ma in realtà, ha tanti spazi aperti ed inutili, anche se l'architettura lascia senza fiato (Calatrava ha fatto un buon lavoro, in quel caso).



A Fra piacciono molto gli acquari.
I parchi zoologici.
I musei di storia naturale.
Il corpo umano

Dice che da grande vuole inventare cose.

Vuole scrivere film -credo di avere scritto qui la trama della sua ultima creazione 

Vuole scrivere i sequel di Harry Potter 

Descrittole il lavoro dello stilista chiaramente ha voluto provare a creare dei modelli anche lei. Uno per me, uno per papà, uno per lei.

-mamma, mi dai una tua foto nuda così ci attacco sopra il vestito?
-no amore. 
-mamma dai perchè no? come faccio allora?
-te le disegno io le figurine svestite
-ok

...

-mamma? Guarda che ti stai facendo più magra di come sei. Perchè ti stai facendo più magra?


----------



## Vincent Vega (9 Giugno 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A Fra piacciono molto gli acquari.
> I parchi zoologici.
> I musei di storia naturale.
> Il corpo umano
> ...


"Tranne Botero, tutti ci disegnamo più magri, bella di mamma"


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Giugno 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io non so quale mai dio benevolo mi abbia spedito Fra.
> E' impegnativa, ti ruba il fiato e ogni energia fisica e mentale, ma è... splendida.
> Splendida.
> 
> ...


:inlove: È un piacere leggerti


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Giugno 2015)

*Il film di Fra*

Ho visto che non l'avevo scritto e merita... sia mai che passi un produttore da queste parti 


Allora ci sono formichine, animaletti vari piccolini.... per uno strano caso si trovano a mangiare una foglia strana e diventano giganti e cominciano ad attaccare le città.
Non per cattiveria capisci, ma perchè gli sembrano come formicai o cose del genere.

Allora si riuniscono tutti gli eroi della terra ma non riescono a sconfiggerli, proprio non ci riescono, fino a che scoprono che c'è un unico modo per farlo: devono tirare una freccia al re degli insetti, e sulla punta della freccia devono metterci della gelatina

(Puro stile filmone eroico americano)

(Io: della gelatina?!?
Fra: Vero che è sorprendente? )

Così colpiscono il re degli insetti e muoiono tutti, tranne uno, il principe talpa, e scoprono che per sconfiggere il principe talpa devono radunare un pò di ingredienti strani

(Io: Fra, ma come fanno a scoprirlo?
Fra: è che tra loro c'è un mago. E c'è anche che il mago quando la talpa era piccola era amico della talpa, quindi ora gli dispiace ucciderla, ma insomma pensa che salvare tipo cinquemila persone è più importante che salvare la talpa capisci?

Come vedete, c'è anche la parte del dramma psicologico, e del dilemma tra amicizia e giustizia...)

Fra:Ecco mamma, questa è la trama. Non so cosa mettere altro per farlo più interessante.
Io: Mà amore, che ne dici di una storia d'amore? Ci sta sempre bene
Fra: In effetti ci avevo già pensato... si innamorano un eroe e una eroina. Lei era bambina che abitava nel villaggio vicino a dove era la foglia strana, e gli insetti giganti hanno distrutto il suo villaggio e ucciso i suoi genitori, e così lei quando cresce vuole vendicarsi

(Uao. Ossessione, vendetta, infanzia negata... c'è di tutto )


----------



## Fantastica (9 Giugno 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ho visto che non l'avevo scritto e merita... sia mai che passi un produttore da queste parti
> 
> 
> Allora ci sono formichine, animaletti vari piccolini.... per uno strano caso si trovano a mangiare una foglia strana e diventano giganti e cominciano ad attaccare le città.
> ...


Non commento, ma divoro questo treddì quando posti
Certo, Fra', ma quanto piacciono a me le cose che dice anche la sua mamma.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Giugno 2015)

*Pagella!*

Ehm.... mi imbarazzo quasi...

Ma anche no 

La migliore della classe... :inlove: :inlove: :inlove:



PS

L'ultima domanda di Fra l'altra settimana: 

come mai il cervello dice agli occhi di piangere quando ci facciamo male?

Diamine, me lo sono domandato anche io... dopo i trenta anni 
Ora sto cercando in internet....


----------



## Minerva (19 Giugno 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ehm.... mi imbarazzo quasi...
> 
> Ma anche no
> 
> ...


che imbarazzo, nau?orgoglio e diglielo che sei fiera di lei


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Giugno 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> che imbarazzo, nau?orgoglio e *diglielo che sei fiera di lei*




Ovvio!   (che glielo dico)


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Giugno 2015)

Ci stiamo contendendo (scherzosamente) il sughetto dei pomodorini (buono...)

"E' mio!"
"No è mio!"
"Lo voglio io!"

"Mamma, non sei tu che hai avuto tu una bella pagella!"


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Giugno 2015)

Visita a una città d'arte. Roma.

Giorni di cultura, amministrati intervallati da divertimenti, pause, i bus citysightseen o come diamine si chiamano perchè ci fosse l'elemento della novità e della "velocità"  (ohi, un bel monumento cmq Fra lo luma in un paio di minuti, stellina, ovviamente).
I miti della città rispolverati per l'occasione, un briciolo di storia e tanti aneddoti.
Lei interessata, grandi discussioni su come mai il Cesare venne ucciso e come mai Livia decise così invece che cosà.

Alla fine.

Chiama il padre.

Che le chiede che cosa ha fatto e visto.

"Papà, abbiamo preso un gelato specialissimo!!! Era un gelato selfservis cioè andavi lì e frup! tiravi giù il gelato e c'erano TUTTE LE DECORAZIONI CHE VOLEVI!!!! Io il primo giorno ho preso nocciola e cioccolato e ho aggiunto m&m e cioccolatini poi la nutella e anche le codette di zucchero la mamma invece nocciola cioccolato e le meringhette i cioccolatini la panna e gli smarties per decorare poi il secondo giorno io ho messo uno strato di gelato poi le decorazioni poi un altro strato di gelato e le decorazioni e ho provato la panna anche io e ci ho messo sopra la nutella e altre decorazioni e abbiamo pensato anche al tuo gelato se tu fossi qui potevi prendere fragola e mango e poi metterci TUTTA LA FRUTTA CHE VOLEVI e poi la panna e il cioccolato bianco le meringhette e i cioccolatini e se viene la mia amica Lucia potrebbe metterci i cereali e le nocciole al cioccolato e il pistacchio, e con la mamma abbiamo pensato che il prossimo gelato bla bla bla bla bla bla"

:sonar:

Alla fine, al ritorno, le ho chiesto cautamente che cosa le era piaciuto di più...

"Il Colosseo, il gelato selfservis il gattino che abbiamo visto e i buchi"
"I buchi?"
"Sì quei buchi con tutte le cose... i buchi imperiali"

I Fori Imperiali


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Visita a una città d'arte. Roma.
> 
> Giorni di cultura, amministrati intervallati da divertimenti, pause, i bus citysightseen o come diamine si chiamano perchè ci fosse l'elemento della novità e della "velocità"  (ohi, un bel monumento cmq Fra lo luma in un paio di minuti, stellina, ovviamente).
> I miti della città rispolverati per l'occasione, un briciolo di storia e tanti aneddoti.
> ...


I Buchi Imperiali sono magnifici!!! :facepalm:


----------

